# Das perfekte Filtersystem



## Teichforum.info (13. Juli 2005)

_Heute stelle ich ich mal mein eigenes  Filtersystem vor. _


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juli 2005)

*Re:*

Hallo Orf   

ich habe letztens auch was erfunden :

ein Gestell mit dem man fahren kann,
vorn und hinten ein großes Rad 
unten eine Art Kurbel für die Füße
mit einer Kette die das Hinterrad antreibt ........ 8) 

wie war der Titel ?

 "der perfekte Filter....."

mir fällt unter anderm auf:

alle Filtermedien haben unterschiedliche Durchlässe ...
innerhalb kurzer Zeit strömt das Wasser an den Medien vorbei .......
um optimal zu wirken müssen so verschiedene Medien auch mengenmäßig anders aufgestellt werden
Wartungsprobleme
keine Notlaufvorrichtungen
keinerlei Angaben über Dimensionierung


z.B. ein Patronenfilter 

http://www.koi.dmfo.de/filterbau/filter1.htm

mit Vorfilter ist davon nicht zu toppen

nichts für ungut 
ich bin so !    8)   

mit freundlichem Gruß
karsten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juli 2005)

Orf schrieb:
			
		

> Teichexperten unter sich...Noch Fragen ??




ja jede menge !! ist nicht dein ernst, oder ???
wie willst du es reinigen, was wenn ein filtermedium mal verstopft, und und und ....

gruß lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juli 2005)

hallo orf,

was hältst du denn von einem stinknormalen patronenfilter und einer vorabscheidung ?

das problem bei deinem aufbau ist z.b. daß die erste filtermatte beim einlauf den kpl. schmutz, auf kleiner fläche bekommt - sprich die erste filtermatte dicht und kein wasser läuft mehr .....
*** die sache mit dem sammelbehälter hab ich nicht kapiert :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2005)

*juhu..Kritik*

So, da ja soviel Kritik kam ..und ich mag Kritik..   kommen hier die Antworten..
Also, ich denke schon , das meine __ Filtersystem deutliche Vorteile hat, natürlich ist das Filtersystem abhängig von der Teichgrösse.

Dann zu der untersten Schicht. die untere Schicht besteht aus diesen Filterkörpern, an denen sich das "grobe" festsetzt darüber befindet sich die Filtermatte aus Kunsstoff..also ich teste diese Filtertonnen schon ein paar Jahre und die Tonne war noch nie verstopft.

MfG. Dirk


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2005)

*Re:*

Hey Orf

Wir sind einfach nur stolz auf Dich !  

aber

wo soll denn der Vorteil zu einem Patronenfilter mit Vorfilter
und PF liegen ?

und die Filterleistung  

900l/h   

doch , soo viel ?

hast Du sicher am Typenschild Deiner Pumpe gelesen....

je besser Dein Filter filtert desto schlechter dürfte der Durchsatz werden 
die Filtermedien müllen sich gegenseitig zu !
(hat was mit der Schwerkraft zu tun )
der Durchsatz ist nicht deffiniert das Wasser schafft sich Kanäle und fliesst unkontrolliert an den Filtermedien vorbei !
ist beim Patronen - Filter NICHT möglich 

ob "bubblebed" oder "Hamburger Mattenfilter"
oder jede Menge Kombination mit allem Baumarktscheiß

alles geht


irgenwie

Deine Konstruktion sicher auch 


nur bitte sag nicht   D E R    PERFEKTE FILTER 

Richtig GUTE Filter stehen meist



an richtig Guten Teichen


und deren Betreiber sind alt       8)   
haben ein paar Beipässe ,
einige Bruchlandungen 
und 
meist mehrere Frauen hinter sich ........  

d.h. im Umkehrschluss

lieber einen "Scheißfilter" ,

jede Menge Selbstvertrauen, jung , gesund und Single

entspannte Grüße
karsten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2005)

hallo dirk,

hänge mich mal an karstens meinung an - der hat alles wieder soooo schön in seiner eigenen eigenwilligen art formuliert   

was ich vielleicht noch zu ergänzen habe  - du reinigst alle 4 wochen deinen filter - von der konstruktion mußt du ihn dazu kpl. zerlegen - teilweise redest du von waschmittel ......................

was ich jetzt eigentlich mal vorsichtig fragen möchte:

WEIßT DU EIGENTLICH WAS IN SO EINM FILTER VORGEHT / BZW: VORGEHEN SOLL - FÜR WAS IST SO EIN TEIL AM TEICH ???

jetzt bin ich mal gespannt auf deine antwort.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2005)

*Auf ein Neues*

Ich halte trotzdem sehr viel von diesem System, da es nicht kostenspielig ist, schnell zu reinigen, Einfach in der Funktion, ohne Chemie.

Zu dir aüssere ich mich besser nicht Karsten, 8)  aber  nur weil ich wenig frischer bin, hab ich trotzdem sehr viele Erfahrungen im Teichbau. Auch ich hatte meine Sorgen. Mein jetziger Teich ist der siebte in 5 Jahren. 
Ihr immer mit euren Patronenfiltern.. :twisted: ..Ich hab auch 3 davon . Einer ist aber ohne Filterschwamm und liegt in einem Pflanzkorb..
Und Filter sind azu da , das da das Wasser durchfliesst, sodass die Partike hängenbeiben und das tun sie.    dieser Teich besteht nun seit 1 ein halb Jahren und ist noch nie "umgekippt".


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2005)

hallo dirk,


> Und Filter sind azu da , das da das Wasser durchfliesst, sodass die Partike hängenbeiben und das tun sie.



leider falsche antwort !

was deine kentnisse in teichbau und dazugehöriger technik/biologie betrifft gewinne ich leider den eindruck, daß dein dein selbstbewußtsein, deinen kentnissstand um vieles übertrifft - auch scheinst du von deinen weisheiten dermaßen überzeugt zu sein daß eine weitere hilfestellung von meiner seite wohl nicht vonnöten ist.

in diesem sinne wünsche ich dir, daß dein einfallsreichtum nie versiegen mag - die welt ist offen für neues  

*** nö - mit karsten brauchst du nicht weiterreden - sonst könntest du ja tatsächlich noch sehr viel dazulernen - der junge weiß nämlich von was er redet.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2005)

*Re: Auf ein Neues*



			
				Orf schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte trotzdem sehr viel von diesem System, da es nicht kostenspielig ist, schnell zu reinigen, Einfach in der Funktion, ohne Chemie.
> 
> ..........Mein jetziger Teich ist der siebte in 5 Jahren.
> 
> ...




Hey ORF

bei den Patronenfiltern reden wir offenbar jeder von etwas ganz Anderem !
die anderen Aussagen würd ich SOO auch nicht unterschreiben.

schön , Dass Deine Teiche noch nicht umgekippt sind  !

Ehrlich !!

und ..
zeig doch mal !


wenigsten den ALLER ALLER Schönsten ,
(warscheinlich der 7.) oder ?


Hey , und ich bin Einer von den  GUTEN ! 

  8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2005)

Wow, ich bin überwältigt von der Kritik :razz: ..ich schätze mal das wird nicht mein letzter Teich sein..ich werd langsam Grössenwahnsinnig  
Aber dazu bräucht ich ne Baugenehmigung von dem Herrn des Hauses, welcher ich nich bin  :?  Irgendwann wirds auchmal Zeit für nen 100% eigenen Garten.
Aber ich hab den Eindruck irgendjemand wird hier langsam unfreundlich..
Aber was solls...ich weiss schon ganz gut bescheid über Filterbakterien oder warum ein Teich umkippt,...oder warum es nachts kälter ist als draussen


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2005)

hallo dirk,



> Aber was solls...ich weiss schon ganz gut bescheid über Filterbakterien oder warum ein Teich umkippt



na dann lass mal hören - lass uns teilhaben an deinem wissen ?

weil das hier





> Und Filter sind azu da , das da das Wasser durchfliesst, sodass die Partike hängenbeiben und das tun sie.


kann ja nicht deiner weisheit letzter schluß sein


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2005)

*Nicht nur man selbst sollte Freude am Teich haben...*

Auch der Teich sollte einen mögen   Ich hab hier einpaar aufnahmen, die das Wiedergeben  8)  malsehen ob ihr etwas seht.. Die Bilder sind nicht "gefakt" genauso siehts aus, wenn man genauer hinschaut :


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juli 2005)

mir gefällt die Brücke 

aber gut, zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.

Jeder darf so vermessen sein und seinen eigenen Filter STOLZ vor sich hertragen, mach ich ja auch nicht anders. Allerdings sollte man sich zumindest soweit herablassen und die Meinung der anderen so lange lesen bis man glaubt sie verstanden zu haben. 
In der Tatt reden wir hier von unterschiedlichen Patronenfiltern, da geh ich mal davon aus. 

schau mal hier, das siehst du zumindest die Grundzüge eines PFs
* defekter Link entfernt *

(ts, hab ich echt nie ein Foto von der Fertigstellung reingestellt? muss ich heute noch nachholen)

aber ich freu mich immer auch auf Fotos von anderen allerbesten Filtersystemen, behaupte ja nicht dass meines das einzige ist

immer her damit
lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Juli 2005)

*Neue Frage : Neues Glück*

So..jetzt hab ich mal wieder alles auf vordermann gebracht, hab krisstal klares Wasser.( wie immer ) 8) 

Und frage mich nun, Wie kann ich meine Filtertonne noch verbessern ??
Wo kann ich weiter basteln ?
mir ist aufgefallen, das ich überhaupt keine Fadenalgen hab   
Wie soll es weiter gehen.................................................... :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Juli 2005)

Jallo Orf,

wirklich sehr schöne Pics ... wie sieht es aus mit Pics von der Tiefe der "Pfütze" ... kann gerne meine einstellne, mit Algen gerandet .... wie sieht es bei dir aus ? Ohne alles ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Juli 2005)

hier das Pic mit Algen   tiefste Tiefe  mit 1,8m ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo erstmal, ich weiss garnicht, ob sie es bereits wussten.... 

aber mein Teich ist 70 -80 cm tief..also ich denke mal das reicht, kleine Teiche müssen nicht tiefer sein.. Die Tiefste Stelle liegt bei mir unter der Brücke.
Und meine Teichränder leben und sterben    eine zeit hab ich "Klebealgen", die sich festsetzten, welche dann wieder absterben..
Genauere Bilder von den Teichränder haben ich nicht.Dafür haben ich noch einpaar Unterwasseraufnahmen. 8), welche mir aber nicht besonders gut gefallen.Ich mach demnächst nochmal neue, die einwenig schärfer werden...


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Aug. 2005)

*Umstellung auf biofilter*

Hallo Teichspezialisten !

Ich hab heute mein schönes Alpinum,wo ich die Filtertonne versteckt hatte, abgerissen...Eigentlich tat das ganz schön weh, der schöne flter  :cry: Aber ich seh in die zukunft und gerade beginne ich mit dem Bau eines neuen Teiches. Diesmal ist wieder ein "hügelbeet /alpinium" geplant.." aber weiterunterhalb im Fluss möchte ich jetzt mal einen sogenannten biofilter mit Pflanzen und filtermedien errichten..
Nur leider hab ich nicht sehr viel Erfahrungen mit diesen Filtern..

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen ?
z.B. wie der aufgebaut ist..
Brauchen diese Filterbakterien unbedingt Dunkelheit ?...Ich hab noch Lavasteine, in denen sich angeblich sehr gut die Filterbakterien einnissten..
Dann interessiert mich noch, wo ich diesen biofilter aufstelle..In mitten des Flusses ? oder dierekt oben , an der Quelle   

Gruss , dirk


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2005)

Moin Dirk


was verstehst du unter einem " sogenannten Biofilter mit Pflanzen und filtermedien errichten.. "

Möchtest du einen Pflanzenfilter errichten ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2005)

Hallo,

Ja ich wollte da in dem Fluss entweder ein Becken bauen und dieses bepflanzen .Das nennt sich doch Pflanzenfilter. !? oder.. Aber ich hab keine ahnung, was ich da für Pflanzen brauche..Ich hab schon recht viel Pflanzenarten..für alle Zonen jedenfalls..Erzähl mal mehr über den Pflanzenfilter !!..Wie gut ist die wirkung ? könnte ich meinen Krebs in das Pflanzenbecken setzten ? Es ist ja ein flusskrebs...

Ich könnte auch verschiedene Körnungen Steine hintereinander legen..Das wäre doch auch ein filter !?

wie ist das mit filterbakterien ? brauchen die unbedingt dunkelheit ?

Am Samstag ist Baubeginn..*    

Gruss, dirk


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2005)

Ne heute is schon baubeginn..die Folie is auch schon da....

Und mittlerweile hab ich auch ein paar gute Ideen, wie ich mir diesen Pflanzenfilter baue...
aber brauch ich extra Lochblech ??
Ich dachte da eigentlich einfacherweise an ein Teichpflanzenbeet, hindurch ich langsam das Wasser leite..

Gruss..Master of disaster


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2006)

*auf ein neues*

Moin moin, tja mit dem "perfekten fFilter" - Das war wohl nichts  , seitdem ich __ Enten hab und 30 °C im Schatten macht der Filter schlapp. 

Aber ich hab irgendwie keine Lust Kosten zu verursachen und mir einen UVC filter zu kaufen. Ich probierte gerade Schwarztorf, der das Wasser klären soll, allerdings ohne viel Erfolg. Ich überleg mir gerade einen Kastenförmigen Kammerfilter zu bauen. 
Ausserdem hab ich mich den einen tAg lang geärgert, weil der Ablauf der Tonne durch die filtermedien verstopft war und die Tonne überlief  
Gibt es statt dem Schlauchanschluss , auch Rohranschlüsse für Tonnen ? Zur Not habe ich da so ein schwarzes eckiges Zementbecken (sauber ), weil man an der Rundung der Tonne ja keinen so breiten Ablauf machen kann. 

Wo kann man da noch etwas verstärken und sind Kammerfilter bisser, als Tonnenfilter ? 

MfG Orfissimo


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2006)

*und so solls wewrden*

So stell ich mir also den Kammerfilter vor...Ein kleines Klärwerk quasi.

Kann man da ein breites ablaufrohr befestigen ?. Ist dafür ein Anschluss erhältlich ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2006)

das mit den anschlüssen sehe ich eher entspannt... Flansche gibt's in allen möglichen Ausführungen, ich hab' einen 100er Flansch seitlich durch eine Regentonne durch, und der ist dicht

wenn beides etwas nachgibt, Flansch und tonne, dann geht das problemlos...

LG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2006)

*Na denn*

Ok , danke. Werd mich morgen mal nach nem geeigneten Flansch umsehen.

Das mit dem Sauerstoffstein..Ist es günstiger diesen an eine tiefe Stelle des Teiches zu legen , oder besser in den Filter ?

LG Orf


----------

